# Can anyone identify this hotel



## indebtedgal (7 May 2010)

its a top secret hotel on lastminute.com. Bit reluctant to book it though.....


----------



## nad (7 May 2010)

Is there a link to site ?


----------



## indebtedgal (7 May 2010)

sorry, i don't know how to add a link.. duh. its  dates are june 25-27, it is about 5 or 6 down on the list.


----------



## Caveat (7 May 2010)

Which city?


----------



## tiger (7 May 2010)

You'll have to give the city/town as well 
Usually the top secret hotel has some text description.  If you copy & paste some into google, it might throw something up.  (worked for me!)


----------



## indebtedgal (7 May 2010)

london


----------



## Complainer (7 May 2010)

indebtedgal said:


> sorry, i don't know how to add a link.


Copy (ctrl-c) and paste (ctrl-V) the URL address (starting with h-t-t-p, without the dashes) from the address bar hear the top of your screen into the AAM post.


----------



## indebtedgal (7 May 2010)

oh god really sorry, i thought i copied and pasted with my 1st post..

print | close 
This luxurious and elegant hotel is the place to stay for meetings and trips to London! The hotel features meeting rooms, a restaurant and a bar where you can enjoy all your favourite drinks. Clients can use the luxurious Health Club and indoor swimming pool free of charge during their stay. Discover this city by day and night. 

*Hotel name and address:* This information will be provided on your confirmation e-mail 
*Business facilities* 

Audio/Visual Equipment
Banqueting Centre
Internet
Business Centre
Conference Rooms
Flipchart
Meeting Rooms
Photocopying
TV

*Children facilities* 

Babysitting
Children's menu
Cot on request
Crib on request
High Chairs

*Disabled facilities* 

Accessible Rooms

*Hotel facilities* 

24 hour security
Air Conditioning
Air-conditioning in public areas
Airport transfers
Banqueting facilities
City tours
Dry cleaning
Elevator/Lift
Free newspaper
Laundry
Limousine Service
Lobby bar
Luggage room
Night Porter
Porter
Private car transfers
Reception (24 hours)
Safety Deposit Boxes
Theatre reservations
Tour desk
Wi-Fi Internet
24 hour concierge

*Leisure facilities* 

Fitness Center
Gym
Indoor Pool

*Room facilities* 

Room Service
Air Conditioning
Cable television
Complimentary toiletries
Connecting Rooms
Double-glazed windows
Flat screen LCD TV
Telephone
Voicemail
Work desk with lamp
Modem Access
Hairdryer
Mini-bar
Pay TV
Iron & ironing board
Safe free of charge
Private bathroom with bath/shower

*Cancellation policy* 

Cancellation charge is 100%

*Smoking policy* 

Smoking not permitted
*Check-in time: 14:00 Check-out time: 11:00*

*Local Attractions* 

River Thames
National Gallery
West End
Trafalgar Square
City of London
Covent Garden
St Paul's Cathedral

*Location* 

Nearest airport: London City Apt
Nearest train station: Cannon Street
Nearest metro: St Paul's Station

*Credit cards accepted by hotel* 

American Express
Diners Club International
Mastercar


----------



## TheShark (7 May 2010)

Nearest Tube station is Cannon Street so its in the Financial District , hotels there are usually quite good and they offer good deals at weekends.
Nearest hotels are , Threadneedles Hotel and Club Quarters Hotel.


----------



## Complainer (7 May 2010)

indebtedgal said:


> oh god really sorry, i thought i copied and pasted with my 1st post..


You might get a better response if you copy/paste the address (from the address bar, starting with the h-t-t-p bit) as I mentioned above, not the description of the hotel.

This would mean that others can see the full details from the lastminute.com website.


----------



## Papercut (7 May 2010)

Someone on  the MoneySavingExpert Forum  has enquired about what looks to be the same hotel & from what I can make out they were informed it's the *Five Star Grange St Pauls*, though I don't know how reliable this information is.


----------



## shaking (7 May 2010)

Check out boards.ie and the travel and hotel section they've done a lot of research on naming top secret hotels


----------

